# GJ: Big Bang & OG Kush Auto's



## AGuy (Feb 20, 2017)

Posted my grow in the AutoFlower sub, but doesn't seem to get as many eyeballs as this sub, so I'll post here too. (And from now on)

I am a beginning farmer. Have been learning and getting the hang of things since Sept. Nearly killed my first plant with a transplant gone awry. My 2nd was much better, but still never seemed quite right.

This is Grow #3.

Big Bang Auto: 2 Plants
OG Kush Auto: 2 Plants

Medium: Ocean Forest Base (3/4) with Happy Frog top. (1/4)
Container: 5 Gallon Fabric Pots
Lighting: LED: 267W (+/-10W. 257Watts Min/277Watts Max. Actual Ratings): 2 Separate Panels, side by side. MEIZHI Brand Lights.  UV:365nm specific 2W/Single Diode bulb.

Plants sit on "Deck-Protek" pads which are placed in a Oatey washing machine liner pan. Water plants, runoff collects in pan, shop vac water out of pan. Simple enough.

I had some problems early on in this Grow and with Grow #2. Appears as though I was burning the hell out of my plants by PHing my water. I was having to use A LOT of PH down, 15 drops/16oz to get balanced water. 

My soil should be balancing the PH naturally. With my adding PH down chem, not wonder grow #2 never seemed to be quite right, size wise, taste wise, everything wise.

I have cut out all PH down chemicals, water sits out for 12 to 24 hours prior and the burning tips and progressing burning leafs have stopped

I have been playing around with light schedules. Mostly 20/4 and 18/6. Decided to go to 16/8 2 days ago and plants really seem to like the 16/8 more than the 18/6 or 20/4.

*Big Bang Auto's*
-Advertised 42 Day Flower time
-Big Bang 1/Left has been in flower for 4 days.
-Big Bang 2/Right has just begun to flower today, see the very first pistil popping out.

*OG Kush Auto's*
-OGK 2/Right Sprouted, 1st leaf set clearly visible.
-OGK 1/Left still working on sprouting.

*Lighting Set-Up*







*2/12*






*Inside @ Lights out. 2/17*






*Big Bang (#1/Left) First Pistil/Begin Flower. 2/18*


----------



## AGuy (Feb 20, 2017)

*Big Bang 1 & 2. 2/20*

The difference in 2 days is very noticeable after going to 16/8.










*OG Kush 1 & 2. 2/20*


----------



## Lesso (Feb 21, 2017)

Good luck guy. Why not run 24hr light?


----------



## AGuy (Feb 21, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Good luck guy. Why not run 24hr light?



I prefer to roll with a dark period. Since I'm still a bit of newb at all this, I have toyed with 18/6 and 20/4. Read a post on another MB, fella said he'd be doing Auto's for a long time and he did 16/8. Tried it out. Gonna stay on the 16/8 as the plants REALLY seem to like it. The BBs did start to flower, but I mean these BBs have really flourished at 16/8. Keep with it, see how the starting OGKs like it. 

I do like the 16/8 schedule. It simply makes more sense to me. Outside plants don't get 18/20/24 hours of light.

The dark period does have to be an important cycle. I mean, longer dark starts flowering in Photoperiod plants and then photoperiod plants spend 12 hours in the dark during flowering, they _have_ to be doing something when the lights go out.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 21, 2017)

I know two growers that are well versed in autos and both run 20/4 and start transition nutes at week 2 and full flower nutes by week 3. I prefer photo's myself but have ran a few autos and 20/4 worked the best. Green mojo and good luck. Peace


----------



## AGuy (Feb 21, 2017)

Kraven said:


> I know two growers that are well versed in autos and both run 20/4 and start transition nutes at week 2 and full flower nutes by week 3. I prefer photo's myself but have ran a few autos and 20/4 worked the best. Green mojo and good luck. Peace



Thanks for looking! I went with Auto's cause as a newb, I was and still am concerned about being able to guarantee 12 hours of total dark. Plus I'm impulsive as hell and the autos let me do that, feel like starting 2 just cause, I can and don't have to worry about light.

My growing is personal, so I don't need massive yields. If I can get 3 oz per plant, that would suit me just fine. I think my biggest problem is I just need to get a rotation built up and going. 

I am excited for this grow.

I have found that I enjoy gardening in general, in a world where time goes faster every day, this has been something that has really put the brakes on that feeling.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 22, 2017)

AGuy, seems like your off to a great start.  Make sure that your PH meter is calibrated, I found mine was way off, kept thinking everything was good, but later checked it, it was off.  Now I check tap water every so often, or a bottled water just to make sure everything's in sync, as that shouldn't fluctuate. Good luck.


----------



## AGuy (Feb 23, 2017)

Make that 3 OG Kush. Had another that had been trying to germ when I posted about the other 2. Wasn't sure#3 was gonna make it. Seemed like the seed shell got stuck, but alas, she sprouted, without the casing.

Gonna be a bit crowded for a little while.

Big Bang 1 has been shooting out pistils for a week.

Big Bang 2 popped out a full pistil finally, should be taking off now.


----------



## AGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

Full up with 5. Not again though. 3 or 4 max. I got impatient, the Big Bangs taking forever. Last (back right) OGK shot a root out the side of the pellet, so into a fabric container it went.

OGK's coming up nice. Have had zero PH Down chemicals. See how it goes 86ing that stuff, the Big Bangs have really done well since I 86'd it outta their waterings.

Their obviously pretty short, which I expect. I bury the stem dang near up to where the 1st leaves sprouted. Should I be doing this? Watering is a slight PITA, lots of plant/leafs in the way. Strain info says only a 2 to 3 foot plant height. Feel sorta dumb with these little guys and then seeing everyone else's big ol' plant. Idk. Just let it grow I suppose is the best answer.

Also, I use plant wire tires to pull the lower branches up. Anchor them around the main stem. A good bit of finessing and fussing around and such, should I maybe try one of them string screens at some point?

I have pruned 0 leaves from either plant. Felt like I pruned to much on my last attempt (Girl Scout Cookies). Anyone's advice on pruning would be appreciated. How much is to much pruning I guess is my main concern.


----------



## AGuy (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## grass hopper (Feb 25, 2017)

would normally take the bottom half off. gonna be a ton of popcorn there anyway. but as they r gonna stay soo short, i dunno.. i would still only keep most of your larger branches that can get mostly full light and trim off leaves, nodes that r gonna be weak or die anyway. trash or cloning branches..


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2017)

When you get away from these auto's and want to learn I will be more than happy to pass on what little knowledge I have accumulated over the years...but running autos is not teaching you anything and your gonna end up with sub par smoke, it may be better than regs but not what it should be when home grown. Not disrespecting you dude fosure, just saying if you want to learn how to grow serious dank from world class growers you are at the right place. Auto's are a gimmick for people who don't know how to properly grow. It is purposely bred with ruderalis and that waters the genetic's down quite a bit.

Here's the +/- of breeding in ruderalis.


"Cannabis ruderalis rarely grows over two feet in height, and matures in approximately seven weeks. The plants have a "thin, slightly fibrous stem" with little branching. Foliage is open with large leaves. Cannabis ruderalis will produce flowers based on its age, rather than light cycle, unlike flowering in C. sativa and C. indica varieties. This kind of flowering is also known as "autoflowering". It has less THC in its resin compared to other Cannabis species. However, it is often high in cannabidiol (CBD)."


----------



## AGuy (Feb 25, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> would normally take the bottom half off. gonna be a ton of popcorn there anyway. but as they r gonna stay soo short, i dunno.. i would still only keep most of your larger branches that can get mostly full light and trim off leaves, nodes that r gonna be weak or die anyway. trash or cloning branches..



From my researching, there is very minimal training I can do with the autoflower plants because they are on a clock. What I have done is...I take all the branches that I can, use plant wire tie, bend the branches up and tie the tie to hold it up. Get those lower branches up as high and as close to the light as I possibly can.

I did do some pruning today. About 12 leaves all together from both plants. Some of the worst looking and worst burnt from my earlier PH issues.

Also tied up a lot of those lower branches to get them up and closer to the light.


----------



## AGuy (Feb 26, 2017)

Kraven said:


> When you get away from these auto's and want to learn I will be more than happy to pass on what little knowledge I have accumulated over the years...but running autos is not teaching you anything and your gonna end up with sub par smoke, it may be better than regs but not what it should be when home grown. Not disrespecting you dude fosure, just saying if you want to learn how to grow serious dank from world class growers you are at the right place. Auto's are a gimmick for people who don't know how to properly grow. It is purposely bred with ruderalis and that waters the genetic's down quite a bit.
> 
> Here's the +/- of breeding in ruderalis.
> 
> ...



No offense at all. I'm always the odd one out of the bunch, always. Please do check out my GJ though, auto's, photo's, we're all still growing! I know I always do the oddball crap, but I like to perfect my oddball crap so it turns out well, its like a challenge. At some point, I do think I will probably switch to photoperiod plants.

The auto's have been a good way to learn what I'm doing without getting epic fails and frustrating results. A lot of my research had said that the ruderalis are a decently hearty plant that can put up with some abuse. I can sure attest to that at this point, they take some abuse and still grow, my results have been poor, but I don't wonder if my results would have been poorer and more frustrating trying to start with photo's. So now when I go to grow a photo (I have 5 Purple Paralysis seeds), I can get better results. 

I was honestly just a bit concerned about being able to provide complete 12 hours of dark too, so that played a part in my decision. "Revegging" is a scary term to a growing newb.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes and please don't take my comments as offensive. Growing is like building a house, you need a good foundation. What your doing now is watering, that is a crucial skill but if you plan to grow and this is your hobby then you will need to get the right tools at some point. Start with the proper area to meet the plants needs. A 3x3x7 tent is less than 150 and it is the basis of your grow, you need a grow "space". Seems you have lighting covered and medium too. You say you have 5 good beans, and tbh if they are regs you will be lucky if three are female...and then you start and take pictures and ask questions and learn. That is the only way to really get a feel for it, and you may decide that hey a few autos is all I really want to fool with and thats ok, I'm just trying to prepare you for your results. I'm an OK grower and after running three different auto strains I just could not get them to perform like a photo. The results were always sub par and it cost a lot of money on nutes and lights and A/C to get two fluffy ounces that were mediocre smoke. Green mojo. Peace


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 28, 2017)

i thought the autos were catching on? also the thc ratings were up and over 20% now on more than a few auto strains. greenhouses and autos seems would go nicely together. i have only grown a few auto freebees, and was not impressed like u kraven..


----------



## AGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

Uh, so I have a problem.

Both Big Bangs have shot roots OUT of the fabric pot. White root tips sticking out the sides. The bigger of the 2 is worse. Their in 5 gallon pots, full. Burying the stem so much is coming back to haunt me? They seem to  look like good roots, if there is any upside.

Only solution I can think of is get 7 or 10 gallon pots and put em in there. Can I put a container inside another container? Like, get a 10 gallon, put dirt in it, put the whole 5 gallon container in and bury it? I hung a couple clean, fresh from the bag shop towels to keep the light off em.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 2, 2017)

Thats supposed to happen on fabric pots. They air prune the roots and are supposed to keep the plants from becoming root bound. If you tansplant those autos at this point you will stunt them and seriously hurt your yield. Dont re plant them. They look good.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Thats supposed to happen on fabric pots. They air prune the roots and are supposed to keep the plants from becoming root bound. If you tansplant those autos at this point you will stunt them and seriously hurt your yield. Dont re plant them. They look good.



Thank you for the reply so quick!!!!! So just let em pop out the side like that? It won't hurt or kill my plants if they continue to do so?

I wouldn't replant, instead put the whole dang thing in a bigger container and fill empty space with dirt. A fabric pot within a fabric pot, good or bad idea?

Sorry for the questions....hopefully ya get it.

Further intergoogling on my behalf has confirmed your directive. I will also try and throw a few more dek-proteks down too, just in case.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 2, 2017)

Yup. Just let them pop out of the sides and they will airprune all on thier own. You really dont need a bigger pot for those. I have grown healthy plants that are at least 3x as big in 3 gal pots. Fabric Pot within a pot is is ok if you had an emergency but it would hold a lot of extra moisture in the fabric. But no, it wont hurt them at all to let the roots pop out. It can be really healthy for them.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome opossum. Mucho gracias for the prompt and very helpful replies!!!

I am all excited cause I've been getting better every time and I looked down today and was like "Ahhh"

All 3 OGKs have sprouted, in other related topics


----------



## Lesso (Mar 2, 2017)

Its a good feeling. And youre welcome. I get a lot of help here and pretty soon you will be helping others.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

Also grabbed a couple (2) UV-A/365nm bulbs and will be adding at least 1 to my room. Get some a that beneficial UV in there. Honestly just a couple blacklight bulbs, looks to be a single 2W diode chip, it should be plenty powerful enough. May also help with pest control, the blue spectrum in most LEDs should also be helping with pest control. Thinkin about getting a dedicated blue LED blub to add as well, can leave it on during the dark period as well.

http://www.realclearscience.com/jou...o_kill_insects_with_visible_light_109021.html

LED panels offering UVs built in are using 400nm UV, I should be quite fine at 365nm. Here is an article breaking down UV light grades, A/B/C.  LED grow panels offering UV are using the UVA spectrum/wavelength/whatever, 320-400nm. 

https://www.blackdogled.com/blogwhich-is-better-uva-or-uvb/

http://www.eclipselightinginc.com/p...ressure-sodium-to-led-conversion-chart260.php


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2017)

Peeked back in and it looks like good progress has been made. Girls grow so fast huh. Good luck and green mojo brother...looks to be a good start.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 5, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Peeked back in and it looks like good progress has been made. Girls grow so fast huh. Good luck and green mojo brother...looks to be a good start.



Thanks man and appreciated!! The Big Bangs are supposed be high yielders with a short flower time. The above pics are 16 days from first pistil sighting. I try and get all those stems up and as close to the light as possible, I got one stem up so high its rivaling the main.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 5, 2017)

Been holding off on posting pics of Big Bang 2. She got a little under-watered and this strain gets SOO droopy during lights out, I didn't wanna post sad, droopy plant pics.

Here is some nice pics of BB2 from today. She's uh, getting pretty big consider it's an auto.

Stuff hanging in the middle of lots of pics is a pair of headphones. Ipod is on constant 27/7 rotation of what is loaded on it. Ladies jam out to a good mix of stuff. Metal (mainly), Eminem, some oldies, some lighter stuff like Green Day and Chevelle.











*New Stuff*
*#1:*A smaller, clip on style fan. Honeywell fan is very quality, but just to big for my space. 





*#2:* New Lights

May get some "Why you do that???" and such, but eh.

2 new LED lights, both simple little things with typical incandescent type bodies. 1 light is a blue LED/bulb, the other is a UV/Black light LED/bulb.

I am leaving the new blue LED on 24 hours. It will be on during the dark period, it will be the only light that I let stay on 24 hours. 3.5W bulb.

The UV light...It has 26 diodes in it. 9W bulb. So, .3W diodes. I have this light sitting at 14" above my plants, just to see how my plants react to it for the first intro of UV into my space.

Blue LED





UV/Black Light LED


----------



## AGuy (Mar 11, 2017)

Changed from the 9W/.3 Diode UV bulb to a 2W Single Diode/365nm bulb. There is a difference between the 2 bulbs. The 9W bulb gave off a visable violet light. The 2W gives off no visible light, to an incredibly dim blue light. 





Both seeds came from the same marked bag. Quite the difference between the 2. BB2 is much bigger n' bushier.  I will take a pic before the lights come on. Those leaves will be ALL perked up. They just have enough after 15 hours and start to droop. A good rest period and they perk right back up. 22 days into flower for the smaller of the 2 (BB1), BB2 is about week behind.


----------



## Ketel (Mar 11, 2017)

WOW!  They are looking great!


----------



## AGuy (Mar 13, 2017)

Ketel said:


> WOW!  They are looking great!



Appreciate the kind words sir! Thank you.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 13, 2017)

From Today


----------



## AGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

Timeline has BB1 being done the 30th. Give her another week before I really start to look at tric's, also showing no signs of flowering end leaf color change. Some nute burn on the tips but that's all.











BB2 doing its thing. Taking up 1/2 the room at this point. Heck of a seed this one is/was. 






Trimming/pruning has been left to a minimum. Only trimmed twice the whole grow and only trimmed ugly, half dead leaves, mostly from the bottom. I'd say no more than a dozen leaves per plant have been removed during entire grow.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 21, 2017)

Really starting to think my estimated timeline is off. BB1 will have been flowering/first visible pistil for 42 days on the 30th, 9 more days. Leafs show no signs of ending flower discoloration, white pistils still dominate, 90%+. 

Certainly not going to complain if she goes longer. Buds are looking really nice.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 23, 2017)

New tent is up and running. Finally got time this afternoon after a much needed short day at work. 

Is there any kind of science between light leaks and yield? I.E. - if a lot of light is leaking out from the room/space, will it have a negative effect on yield?

Added a 2nd UV bulb also. Now at 4W's of 365nm UV light.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## AGuy (Mar 25, 2017)

Its 5 days from 42 days since first pistils appeared. Again, these were advertised as a 42 day flower period. BB1 is nowhere near close to being ready to harvest.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 28, 2017)

Ill advised or not, I went after BB2 with the trim scissors. What an unruly beast she became. Taking up 1/2 a 3x3 tent. Cut a lot of lower stuff off, a lot. Shock or not, I feel as though she needed it, and may actually like it. Like how ya' feel when ya don't have a haircut for a long time, then get such. Did give her a little top dress of new dirt, a watering, kept the nutes out. A little "sorry bout that" kinda thing.

BB1 will be in flower 42 days Thursday. Again, not ready to chop. Leafs still lively/green. Trics look clear (Ordered a microscope so I can actually see what I'm trying to look at). Disappointed, but not. Longer she goes, bulkier she gets. Just keep my eyes on them trics.


----------



## Guano (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks good AGuy!!

I have one that is at day 40 and is supposed to be a 45-50 day strain but, "i'll be the judge of that!":icon_smile:  I too have my doubts but, I'm just a noob.


----------



## AGuy (Mar 28, 2017)

Guano said:


> Looks good AGuy!!
> 
> I have one that is at day 40 and is supposed to be a 45-50 day strain but, "i'll be the judge of that!":icon_smile:  I too have my doubts but, I'm just a noob.



Thanks for the looking! Buyer beware on "quick" flowering time strains apparently. Noob also, fun learning though! Checked out your grow, pretty similar set up we have. I have 1 less LED panel than you're running.

Here is a couple pics of BB2, post-haircut.







Still big, but better. Lots of bud sites.





Previously:


----------



## AGuy (Mar 29, 2017)

Finally!

A solution to the fan topic. Really just kind of irritating trying to get a fan in a good set up in a smaller tent. Not enough room for a bigger fan and I don't like the clip ons. 

So I took a clip-on, and made it better, and actually useful. Lots of room behind the fan head. Fan does not move/flip/flop.

(I also have another fan, outside the tent. Sits at one of the bottom Velcro flaps. Flap is open, fan blows air in through the screen.)


----------



## AGuy (Apr 1, 2017)

Saturday Pic Update:


----------



## AGuy (Apr 1, 2017)

Best images I can get of tric's currently. Held a 60x loupe under the iPhone camera lens. Enough to tell I have awhile to harvest, trics still pretty clear. Have a microscope on order, should help a lot.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Lesso (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks nice. Should be ready soon.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 2, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Looks nice. Should be ready soon.



Main cola (and the other) buds filling out by the day. Def. looking forward to harvest/cure/smoke. Be my first real successful grow. I really could care less about yield this go around, need to figure out how to actually grow the plant first. Plus I learned about what a fantastic time keef mountain is after trimming. My last single plant was a learning lesson.

Amazon taking their sweet ol' time shipping my microscope. 

Also now running 3 fans. 1 10" outside the tent at a Velcro flap and 2 small clip on's (modded to bolt-on) inside.

I don't post many pics of BB2. She's really just not the most photogenic plant. She has bud sites all over the place and it looks like she's responding how I had hoped to the major cutting I did a bit ago.

The 3 OG Kush Autos went bye bye a long time ago. Peer pressure to grow some photoperiod plants...I caved.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Lesso (Apr 6, 2017)

Cool scope shots. Still looks mostly clear.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 6, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Cool scope shots. Still looks mostly clear.



They do. 

I found that I get much better quality images of mushroom looking trichomes on the underside of a leaf than on the top. I can see top of leaf trichomes plenty fine, they appear to have a more withered appearance overall versus trichomes on the underside of a leaf. 

I do suspect I am not even close to harvesting., 2 weeks at the best, I am thinking 3. Leafing is still very green and lively. Would find it highly ironic if I harvested on 4/20.

Found another thread on another forum of a fella who grew some BB auto's and got outstanding results, especially yield wise. Mentioned how much longer the BB was taking than other autos the grower had going. He had some pics of a BB Auto that highly resemble my BB2.

Here is a couple pics of BB1 from today.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 6, 2017)

Big Bang 2 deserves it's own post. As I said, Have not posted many pics as she does not like to take portraits. She is one hell of a plant, nothing small about BB2 at all. 

Having a problem with BB2, as you'll be able to clearly see. Pretty sure I got myself a little calcium issue going on up at the top of the main cola? Leaves got rust spotty, then bad in the center of the leaves. 

BB2 again, I think is one hell of a plant. She has bud sites all over the place. And she takes up 1/2 of my 3x3 tent.

These 2 pics were taken around 1pm today. See how droopy.










I took these 20 minutes ago. No droops.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 10, 2017)

53 days today since very first pistils appeared on BB1. Wondering how long this is gonna go on, closer than not at this point, just wait a bit longer. Not to disappointed, she bulks up daily.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 15, 2017)

Day 58. Leaves still not showing many signs of end of flower discoloration. Every pic I see of folks who harvest has fan leaves that look like the life was sucked out of em, no such signs on my plant. Stems seem to have begun turning purple, so hopefully end of flower is starting, Week 8 over, in week 9 since that first pistil popped.

Certainly don't want to cut her down to early and I won't, but damn am I getting antsy, and tired of "making runs/paying". Been almost 4 total months since beginning soak to now.

Still having issues with BB2. The brown spotting in the veins continues even after feeds with plenty of CalMag. Started at the top and moves down. Really kinda starting to p*** me off. Is not getting better/stopping. Flushed her out last night. See what happens I guess. I seriously can't see Cal being locked out, I don't clobber her with nutes constantly.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 22, 2017)

New grower on 2nd grow ever, only grown autos so far, but this would rival any photo plant. It's a monster with bud sites everywhere. It will be an incredible, long, harvest and trim.






65 days since first pistil appeared. I have told myself at 70 days, I'm chopping. Top stems have gone a deep purple. Leaves beginning to lose green. Ugly spotting on leaves. Very close. Very antsy. The smell is incredible.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

nice pics!!


----------



## AGuy (Apr 22, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> nice pics!!



Appreciate it very much sir. 

Harvest on the little one is soon.


----------



## AGuy (May 14, 2017)

BB2 Harvested. Post/Wet cut weight is 389g. Even if I lose 75%, still puts me around an estimated 3.5oz when dry/cured. Buds are incredible. Big buds are so much easier to trim.

BB1 was harvested quite some time ago. It dried. The temptation to save some $$ and not waste hours of my life making "runs" won out slightly over the curing process. Fresh bud gives one of the best buzzes I've ever had. I would call it a "clean" buzz. Don't feel heavy, body or head wise, just incredibly high. I've smoked for 20 years, biggest concern was "Will this stuff make me not want to run back to dude's house" and it sure accomplished that goal. 

My photoperiod Purple Paralysis attempt failed, which killed my photoperiod seed supply. My next attempt at starting seeds also failed. Had to learn. Seeds really do enjoy that greenhouse environment. 

Newest attempt has been much more successful. Back to a greenhouse enviro for seedlings. Popped, sprouted and rooted through the peat pellet enough to get placed in 3 gal smart pots last night. 3 gallon smart pots seem to be the way to go. Where as I had trouble fitting/arrainging 5 gal smarts, I have 6, 3 gal smart pots comfortably in my tent with room to spare. 

New attempt/grow is Auto seeds, it's all I have left for now. I ordered more photoperiod seeds several weeks ago. Will grow these Auto's while I am waiting for the photo's to arrive then grow the photo's when these Auto's are done. New grow is 2 strains, 6 total plants, 3/ea of Tangie'Matic and Blue Dream. 

Photoperiod seeds on the way are Green Love Potion and Strawberry Blue. I will be done messing with Auto's once these seeds come in and will only order/grow photo's afterwards.


----------



## AGuy (May 17, 2017)

Good lord at this place. Snobs. Peace out. Oh noes, some dude grows some Autos. Apparently not even a plant, those dang Autos. Get over yourselves...Kraven.


----------

